# Russian Salad



## Elena_eefd

How would you say in russian "Russian Salad"?
Here's a link with a photograph of this dish: http://pequelia.es/45452/comidas-de-verano-ensaladilla-rusa/

Is it also "русский салат"?

спасибо!


----------



## viesis

"Русский салат" is correct.
Funny, I've never seen such a salad. I suppose, it's not really Russian.


----------



## LilianaB

It is most likely Olivier Salad. As far as I know there is no such a thing as Russian Salad.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olivier_salad

Sorry, some people may call it a Russian Salad, but it is rare -- some sites from different countries.


----------



## morzh

I think it is a version of "Olivier".
Also called "Московский салат"  in some places.


----------



## Elena_eefd

I've found something about it: http://www.elgranchef.com/2007/03/13/%C2%BFporque-se-llama-ensaladilla-rusa
It says it is in fact a russian dish, invented by russian chef M.Oliver, on the XIXth century. And it says that it's been called "Oliver salad" and now is called american or french salad.


----------



## Maroseika

No, it's not оливье, of course. And it's very hard to imagine  Russian salad containing _atún_ and _aceitunas_. Maybe only a lot of mayonnaise makes it really Russian.
I've never heard of such salad, too, and don't think it has some special name in Russia.


----------



## LilianaB

I think it is Olivier Salad: they perhaps just added a few ingredients. What it is not is an American Salad: that is for sure.


----------



## morzh

potatoes, peas, carrots, green beans, eggs, tuna, olives, and of course, mayonnaise.

No, it is not Olivier.
Actually, I am not aware of this dish. I think it is improvisation "a la Russe", teh Russian part being the "salsa de mayonesa".


----------



## LilianaB

There are different variations of Olivier Salad, depending where you live: there is one with chicken, one with rabbit, believe it or not, if anyone would eat those fury animals at all. Unless they meant something like herring under the coat but replaced herring with tuna.


----------



## Vektus

In fact, Olivier salad (it's the Russian name, in other countries they call it Russian salad) is salad where you put a lot of different ingredients. Usually the main ingredients are: potatoes, eggs, cucumbers, carrots, sausage or chicken, and greens + mayonnaise. But in different parts of the country or even in different families they can put smth new to the main ingredients. In fact I'm not surprised with tuna, olives and so on. Everybody does the Olivier as he likes. 

It also can be one of the variations.

Other salads that are close to the Olivier: Московский салат & Столичный салат.


----------



## morzh

Vektus said:


> In fact, Olivier salad (it's the Russian name, in other countries they call it Russian salad) is salad where you put a lot of different ingredients. Usually the main ingredients are: potatoes, eggs, cucumbers, carrots, sausage or chicken, and greens + mayonnaise. But in different parts of the country or even in different families they can put smth new to the main ingredients. In fact I'm not surprised with tuna, olives and so on. Everybody does the Olivier as he likes.
> 
> It also can be one of the variations.
> 
> Other salads that are close to the Olivier: Московский салат & Столичный салат.



No, not the tuna fish. Olivier should never reek of fish. A tuna salad / tuna melt is delicious, but then one does not expect to catch a strong whiff of fishy smell when digging into a bowl of Olivier. Even if tuna fish is not overly smelly, it still .. exudes some miasmas.


----------



## LilianaB

What about Mimosa Salad? You may even find some rabbit in Olivier Salad these days.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> What about Mimosa Salad? You may even find some rabbit in Olivier Salad these days.



Any non-fish meat will do. Game, poultry, fowl, rabbit, beef. Original, I think, had ..I think it was hazel grouse, if I am not mistaken. But where would one get a hazel grouse in the Soviet Russia...or even here, in the land of plenty....so a broiler usually fills the void 

"Eat pineapples, chew on hazel grouse - your last day is coming, bourgeois!!!"


----------



## LilianaB

No fury animals, please.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> No fury animals, please.



No cats? Really?


----------



## gvozd

I think Olivier Salad is the shame of the nation


----------



## morzh

Shame or not, without it New Year does not feel right.


----------



## Vektus

morzh said:


> No, not the tuna fish. Olivier should never reek of fish. A tuna salad / tuna melt is delicious, but then one does not expect to catch a strong whiff of fishy smell when digging into a bowl of Olivier. Even if tuna fish is not overly smelly, it still .. exudes some miasmas.


OK, I'd rather agree with this point. Let's call it a variation "à la Russe" instead.)


----------

